# Weird color pattern



## Bonny (Aug 9, 2011)

This mare has what looks like laceing but its black...on a black horse...its hard to see from a distance but up close its obvious...Has anyone seen this before? What is it called? It is all over the top of her back and rump, not on her neck but going down her sides.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like dapples just different colour strange never seen colouring like that before


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Its gorgeous..Iv seen it in a gypsy cob mare but i wouldnt know the technical term..but id say it was dapple too


----------



## Bonny (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies yall.





I wish I could get pictures of her from a distance that show them better.

If they were dapples wouldnt they be on her sides as well?


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2011)

This is more in line with lacing but I will say when I have seen it like this it can be a reaction to a vaccine or shot. If it is; it will disappear. True lacing goes down the back and never disappears. There is a lot of research but no real answers on lacing or "giraffe markings"


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2011)

It reminds me a lot of the pattern on one of Erica's mares -- Knocker, I am pretty sure. To me what you are showing looks like more than "just" dapples, which come with silver dilute of course, but also on other colors when some horses are very healthy / "in bloom".


----------



## Bonny (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks yall too for answering.

It acts more like lacing in location/ pattern to me. However with that said, we didnt see it on her winter coat, just as she started to shed out.

She was very thin when we got her and she has been gaining weight. no recent vaccines/ shots...

No silver, but possibly from diet change?

I will try to get pictures of her tomorrow.. It makes me wonder if her overall color is not black but perhaps a very dark bay.


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks like "giraffe markings". I think if you google that you may find something, as I am sure I remember seeing that in the past on some horse color site.





Very neat!


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch (Aug 10, 2011)

Possibly brindle? I know of lots of horses who only have seasonal brindle colouring, on bays as well.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinavannelli/5728038935/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinavannelli/5728588850/


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2011)

No, that is definitley not brindle.


----------



## Shari (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like normal dapples on a healthy horse to me.





This is one of my Icelandic mares, is kind'a hard to see... but I think they look like giraffe spots.


----------

